# going in the house



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

My 2 month old pup goes in the house quite often as well as outside. In the house, she can pee and poop anywhere, be it the kitchen, the bedroom, the living room, anywhere, at any time. She can pee up to about 10 times a day and I should add that she drinks a lot of water. Is that normal in pups or should it worry me? I just talked to my vet who said peeing so often is common in pups. 
We spend quite a long time outside every time we go out. She goes out about 5-6 times a day. Thanks to the closed crate, no more peeing during the tough hours of the night.

Also.. how do I make her stop going in the house? Besides paying close attention and taking her out as much as possible, is there anything else I should do? Or will this go away in time?

Thank you,


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your going to have to take her out more often. Every 30 to 45 minutes is a good rule to go by at her age.
Lots of praise when she potties outside.
Be sure to clean any spots where she has pottied in the house with something that removes the smell.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter is now 17 weeks and when we brought him home at 8 weeks he already knew the command wee wee (breeder chose that, I was going to use be quick). I then taught poo poo and he learnt really quickly. I took him outside every 45 mins and luckily did wees straight away each time. I also made sure I took him outside every time he woke up, about 10 mins after food and also after playtime. It did feel like I lived in the the garden at first! 

When he went in the house I didn't punish just cleared it up and ignored it but if I caught him in the act I would say ah ah ah and he would stop then took him straight outside and he would finish off. He now whines at the back door to go out but if we miss this he will do it in the house but it happens so rarely now. 

At puppy training our trainer advised those that were struggling to take them out every half hour and stay out until the deed was done. Even if this took an hour or more. Saying the command you want to use the instant they do it and huge amounts of praise will teach them that outside is the place to go.

I'm so glad it worked quickly for us and hope that it clicks for you soon too ;-)


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

She definitely gets all the praise she can carry, including a potty song, clapping my hands, giving her treats and kisses. Every 30 to 45 minutes sounds quite a lot, especially since I don't work from home, but will try that whatever free time I have. Which is anyway all hers... 

I lift her in my arms when she pees in the house cause she steps in it and drags it all over the house, so normally I wanna clean her paws. I'm afraid she might take this as a sign of encouragement. 

Will try my best to take her out even more then. Thanks!


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks BaxtersMum, 

So I see persistence is the key in this case as well. I do pay a lot of attention to her and try to understand when she is about to go. Mornings and when she wakes up from naps during the day, before going to bed at night are pretty clear to me. She also goes out many times in between of course, and she wees and poo poos like you so funnily say, but she can come back and 10 minutes later wee again. I just hope she understands that wee wee is just for outside. Wouldn't want her going in the house for the rest of her life. 

Enjoy your pup, he sounds adorable!


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Sadie is 14 weeks old. We brought her home at 10 weeks. I was a woman on a mission with her house training  The first few days I took her out every 45 mins. She was very good, but almost looked at me as if to say "not again"! I then took her out every hour, which she could easily cope with. She was very good and quickly began to stand at the back door to go out. I had to be very quick to open the door and let her out, but it was a big step forward. After a week and a half the accidents inside stopped, but I watched her like a hawk and if she was at the door I was there to let her out. I quickly learned her toileting habits. For instance I would take her out in the morning when she woke up. She would do a wee and then try and head back to the house, but I learned she needed a poo also. I would make sure she stayed outside until she had done both.

I read an article that said if your puppy continues to toilet in the house despite your efforts, get a newspaper and roll it up, then beat yourself over the head with it and say "I must try harder" That thought stuck in my mind ;D It's usually human consistency and patterns of effort that get the puppy through. 

Keep up the regular trips outside your will get there!


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks MustDash! 

Thought taking her out every couple of hours was enough to do the trick. I was obviously wrong.. 
So from now will make sure she goes out even more than that. Problem is she's not too much of a walker.. a few steps round the block and she sits down, gives me this look as if to say "this is as far as I'm going, next steps will be in your arms!" Most of the times she wins.
It is for sure my mission too.. I have to make sure she understands sooner rather than later.

Loved your newspaper story. At first I thought it was to mildly hit her with it, not myself... 

Thanks for all your help and time!


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

I thought exactly the same as you about the newspaper story. The first time I read it I was thinking "Nooo! You don't hit a puppy" lol! That's why it stuck in my mind 

We're lucky enough to have a 200ft garden, so I would just take Sadie outside for her to go to the toilet. I didn't actually have to take her out for a walk. After a few days I'm sure you will "get" how often your pup needs to go out. Keep with it! 

Good luck on your mission. You will succeed


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

I live in an apartment building which makes it a bit more complicated but I can't wait for it to pay off. Luckily I have a lot of green areas around me. The walking part is for her to stretch and do some exercise but she doesn't seem to be a big fan of it. 

Not having children of my own, have lately wondered, having Milo for a baby, if my parents have been through the same... Having a pup is not an easy job, but the pleasure, the fun and the love that come with it make all efforts worthwhile.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Reducing her space in the flat could help you too. We set up a few gates and could close her into the corridor where even if she had an accident we could just quickly clear it up. 
I think we had a conversation about the puppy pads. Even if many would not agree with it, it worked for us. Sometimes you just cannot be quick enough to get down from whichever floor you live on. For us it was better than her peeing everywhere. She barely went anywhere else but on the pads. 

Anyway, keep it up and it will get better eventually.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our girl Penny required much more frequent breaks than our boy. Penny had to go out as much as every 10-15 min for many many weeks if play were involved. Do NOT leave your pup unattended. If she can't have 100% of your attention, put her in the crate with treats and a chew toy. But take her out first! Good luck and don't lose hope. It will get better!


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

She does make it through the entire night in the crate, and by the entire night I mean till 7 in the morning, which is a big accomplishment! When she would sleep in her bed for the first few days she would wake me up every 2 hours during the night. 

When I'm home with her, it's much easier to pick her up in my arms and run downstairs. But when I'm at work, she's in her crate with the door open ( I feel sorry for her, leaving her for 7-8 hours all cooped up in there) but with the bedroom door closed. So she goes in the bedroom, a couple of times. 

I guess the best solution is what all of you have mentioned.. taking her out every 45 mins to an hour and pray she gets the hang of it. She's a beautiful smart loving pup, we'll get through this. Here's a pic of her.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Leaving her in the crate all day while you are at work is better than her porting all over the place. She knows she can pee and then walk away from it so there's no reason for her to learn to hold it. I advise you keep the crate shut while your gone with only enough room for her to stand, sit, turn and lay. No more until she proves she can hold it.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

We take our pups out every 15 minutes for the first couple months, only to pee and poo no playing praise them and bring them back in right away so they know why they were outside. Also after any play time we take them straight out. It works very well as we have never had any accidents in the house. It only took a couple weeks before they start to walk to the door when they have to go, but we still make them go out to.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We use to take Bella out every 15 minutes at that age, she picked up really quickly that outside was for wee/poo's. 
Every time your pup plays, eats, wakes up take the pup out. We did and it only took a few weeks. She is now 7 months old and goes to the back door when she needs to go out. 
Your pup will get it, a lot of consistency and taking her out to much for us was what got her through the house training. Hope it gets better for you soon


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

At 8 weeks I would say that every 30 minutes is probably a good interval to take a potty break with more frequent trips after meals and immediately after waking up. It's definitely better to be proactive about going in the house (taking them outside too often) than not. Plus, the more you go outside the more they're going to realize that they need to potty out there- especially when there's a big production when they go.

It probably took 2 weeks before our boy was on the up and up with potty training. We blamed ourselves anytime he went in the house because that meant he wasn't going out often enough or we were missing his ques. At first he learned that outside was where he needed to potty so he would go and stand near the door but due to his size and the structure of our house/walls we occasionally wouldn't see him and he would pee next to the door (he never went #2 in the house or his crate so we were lucky) so we decided to get a bell. Some people don't like bells and don't see a need for them but for our purposes it really worked and eliminated a lot of the accidents next to the door. At 9 months he hasn't had an accident in the house in a LONG time and knows to come get us or whine by the door if we aren't right there.

I've never had experience training a pup in an apartment so the wee pads may be a good suggest (I have no experience with them) but my biggest suggestion would be to increase the frequency of your potty trips whether your pup seems to need to go or not. I would also correlate the term "outside" or "potty" with your trips out, then eventually you can start to make her sit in front of the door before you go outside/potty and that can help develop into her being able to ask to go outside by sitting by the door (or ringing a bell is similar). Best of luck in your potty training and remember to stay patient!


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you so much sweet people!

I do try my best in taking her out as often as possible. 
She's had 2 accidents today while I was out at work and she was locked in the bedroom, in her crate, but with the crate door open. I couldn't leave her in her closed crate for 8 hours a day.. She's only 2 months old, I don't think I can ask her to hold it in for that long. During the night the crate door is closed, but I'm right next to her, so any sign of discomfort for her, I jump in my shoes and out we go. During the day tho... my heart would be broken knowing she's all cooped up in there. 

Today saying wee wee and poo poo helped a lot, she went even sooner than before. After playtime, after meals, first thing in the morning and before I go to bed are obvious and I stick to taking her out. It's the other times that I miss and she goes in the house before the thought of taking her out even enters my mind.. and that's because we just got back home 15 mins earlier. She goes out at least 6 times a day. Is that normal? Will she ever learn to just go outside and not in the house? Has anybody used a trainer for that? I'm just afraid I'll be stuck with pee on the floor forever. 

She gets plenty of praise and treats after going in the right places. When she does it in the house, I just ignore her. 

I hope for the best!


----------



## Alex_Mojo (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a similar problem with Mojo, he is 12 weeks now and I started taking him out only this Sunday cause of the vaccines, I tried with the pads but didn't really worked so basically I've let him go anywhere cause I've read that I shouldn't say no when he pees or do whatever. The problem is that he holds in, yesterday i was out for about 5 hours with him and he did his business only in the house. The only time it works is when i take him in the morning really early and he can't hold it it anymore (he doesn't go during the night) I bought special treats for the peeing and pooping action, I praise him a lot but he still thinks the house is the toilet. My other problem is, and this one is really tricky, that outside is cold and very very muddy, I live in an apartment at the second floor, and every time after we come bk in the house i have to wash him cause his grey from the mud, than he gets very cold (even now hes shaking near me). Today i tried the trick to get him up when he poops and run downstairs (ofc i tried when weeing too but I've only managed to make a fountain out of him) but when we got out he started to play with the pebbles and forgot all about pooping. I'm really lost with this, read everything about how to train this but getting him out every 30 min cant work cause he would be frozen. Oh and in the morning no matter how long we stay outside he does only part of his poop outside the rest in the house (
I obviously need help


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Alex at least you know you need some help and have asked.

Try this. 

Step 1. Pay more attention to your pup. You're not picking up the signals. Or not early enough. 

Step 2. Don't give in early. Pup stays outside till it goes. If it gets cold, exercise him till he goes. He will soon learn that as soon as he goes, he gets to go back inside where it's warm.

Step 3. When pup makes a mistake, mop it up with a paper towel, pick up pup and paper towel. Take outside to designated area, place down paper towel, place down pup, then the instant pup sniffs it, praise/reward.

If you follow these steps, pup will catch on fast. Trust me, pup doesn't want to soil it's den, it's just got a mum/dad who is forcing it to.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive never had a problem potty training a vizsla. Its because I take them outside continuously. First thing in the morning, last thing at night and every 30 minutes during the day. We go outside after they eat and as soon as they wake up from a nap. I think we spend almost as much time outside as we do in the house. If they are cold put a coat on them, if its raining carry a umbrella. It works so well because they aren't given much of a opportunity to potty any other place than outside, while they are learning the correct place to potty.

I realize it has to be a tougher living in a apartment and holding down a job. Have you considered paying someone that lives in your apartment complex to take her out for a walk during your working hours? I think it sends the pup mixed messages if they have to use the restroom inside for 8 hours out of the day but only outside when your home.


----------



## Alex_Mojo (Jan 9, 2013)

I got a coat for him, i think it helps a bit, i took him out every 15 min today, he pees a bit and then he cries cause he wants to come home, at first he tricked me cause as soon as we got inside he pooped, after that I've "forced" him to stay longer but he rarely did more, ofc he did in the house. But I think there are some improvements I'm having a bad day and I might not see them (gonna fail the exam tomorrow cant't really learn in 15 min breaks  )

Thank you very much for for your advises, they've put things in a different perspective. Soon my exam session will start and I'll be home all the time so I should be able to keep a closer eye on him.


----------



## Shany (Dec 8, 2012)

I've recently found someone I can trust with my four legged baby so now I break the 6 hours she's home alone in 2. She still goes inside, mostly pee, but there is so much improvement I can't believe it! 
I take her out as soon as she starts stretching in my bed in the morning and last thing at night before my eyes drop. 

I'd take her out every 30 mins just like you, but now she's managed to hold it in for even an hour or two (surely enough she sleeps most of this time). 

She's home alone for about 3 h before the dog walker comes. Sometimes she goes in her crate, at other times she doesn't. Bought her the Kong, but I think this upset her stomach (she'd get the runs in her crate) so I stopped it. Sides, it hasn't really kept her from crying while I'm gone.

I used to complain a lot here about her biting and nipping, but she's slowly growing out of this bad habit as well. I can really see her becoming a wonderful dog!

Alex_Mojo, take him out as much as you can. Praise him, give positive feedback and don't go back inside before he's done. He might cry to come back home because he's cold. When I got my Milo I was surprised she didn't wanna walk at all. It was just quick wee wee's and poos and back inside. She's sit down on the ground and wouldn't budge. But now, at 13 weeks, she enjoys her walks when the weather allows it. I also try not to force her soft paws on the pavement too much. 

Having someone around you to help with the puppy is highly recommended. He needs constant attention and supervision and as many outings as possible. Now go study for the exam. Keeping fingers crossed. I'm sure you'll do just fine.

Thanks for the input everybody!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This is part of the life changing experience ppl talk about, owning dogs ;D

For now...
Every two hours go outside (take the dog with you on leash), pee/poo as necessary. Rain/snow/sunny/windy/freezing/humid.... Whatever...


----------



## Alex_Mojo (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the smartest dog in the world! 
And good advice from you guys ofc. Mojo did it in the house only 3 times today, he already knows the command for wee wee and poo poo, well with poo poo hes still a bit confused, but we are getting there. Anyway great progress in such a short period of time, ty very much


----------

